# Pre Workout Drink???



## TheBenchPusher (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys. I was wondering whats a good pre workout drink you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2010)

TheBenchPusher said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering whats a good pre workout drink you recommend? Thanks



Coffee and cacao powder. Arginine is great too but tastes like crap so I usually have that in a shot of juice then have my main drink afterwards. Or you could get arginine caps (or make them). I usually take a few supplements before the gym (vit c is a must for me).

There are lots of combinations. Key ingredients I use are...

Caffeine
Arginine
Cacao
Chocomine
Waxy Maize Starch or Vitargo
Sea Salt
Vit C
Pycnogenol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention if your after a branded one I love superpump250 by Gaspari.


----------



## MPMC (Nov 27, 2010)

Superpump and I also like jacked but I add 5 grams of creatine and arginine to it because it doesnt have enough imo


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 27, 2010)

My all time favorite is a ECA/Or Clen dosage...Then a small reg. size coffee and early morning cardio on an empty stomach...It almost makes torture a bit fun:lightbulb:

The early morning cardio like that burns the fat right off.:smoking:


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 1, 2010)

I drink some real strong coffee before training. Thats all I need.


----------

